# 5 Armies



## morello13 (Dec 24, 2002)

elves, mem, dwarves, goblins
is the fifth army the wolves or the eafles?
merry christmas
J>


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 24, 2002)

Wargs, happy xmas to you to


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 24, 2002)

I think the goblins and wargs were considered 1 army.
Men
Dwarves
Elves
Goblins & wargs
Eagles


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 24, 2002)

i dont coz the eagles came later, and in the book it even says, 
on one side were the men, elves and dwarves on the other goblins and wild wargs, or sumthing to that nature.

Thôl


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 25, 2002)

From the Hobbit, Chapter 17, The Clouds Burst.


> So began a battle that none had expected; and it was called the Battle of Five Armies, and it was very terrible. Upon one side were the *Goblins* and the wild *Wolves*, and upon the other were *Elves* and *Men* and *Dwarves*.


From that we can probably assume the five armies were Men, Dwarves, Elves, Orcs and Wargs. The Eagle don't count as an army as such. Although, up till now I assumed the Eagles were the fifth army.


----------



## Duguay (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe Tolkien could have simplified things by calling it the battle of 6 armies


----------



## Beorn (Dec 30, 2002)

Or perhaps *7* if you count it that way and check this out.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 31, 2002)

Then again, perhaps it should have been called the battle of 5 armies and 1 AirForce.


----------



## Vorathion (Jan 17, 2003)

oh haha


----------



## Hirila (Jan 19, 2003)

Why not call it "Battle of the many Armies that no one can really tell"

Oh My god, that sounds a bit like Monty Python's "The knights who till recently said Nee"


----------

